# Today has been a good day!



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Because my Skyline passed it's SVA :smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Ready for Elvington on Monday?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Unfortunately no 

Wont be registered or picked up from the SVA place until tuesday next week so I had to pull out 

I'm hoping I can get it all done time for Le Mans a week next Wednesday!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I saw the car at Rods a few weeks ago and was looking forward to seeing it run. Should be pretty similar to mine.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Everyone has seen it but me  

lol


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah I saw it at Rods, too, does look fun 

Nigel


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Oh yeah - I saw it at Rod's last time I was back.
Looked like it will be exceptional :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Is there anyone who hasn't seen my car other than me?


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

i aint seen it...


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Good! - that makes 2 of us then


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah I saw it at Rod's too, went out for a spin in it, goes like stink  LOL

Congrats mate, it's been a while


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Pfffffffffffffffft 

I'm going to sulk until Thursday now


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

-C- said:


> Is there anyone who hasn't seen my car other than me?


I haven't seen it.     

Car sounds like a monster though. Should be very competitive at events.

I remember seeing a spec list w/ photos being posted somewhere (think here or MLR?). I might be getting confused by the car that a member called "Pimpernel" on here purchased.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Another one here who hasn't seen it


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

It should look something like this


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

-C- said:


> It should look something like this


Having driven it,  I can confirm that it does look like that


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I hope it still looks like that then


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Similar, but now with added,,,, character, I suppose is the nicest way to put it! No, don't worry she's a minter. But I hope you never have to take that carbon splitter off. To say it is slightly awkward would be an understatement!!  

You'll not be going to scooby shoot out then will you?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Lmao!

Ok point noted - leave the splitter alone 

Nope - I was going to, but it's really not going to be possible  

If it was next weekend, then yes - but such is life!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Right Chris

You can now get that Skyline of yours on the list for TOTB
now it is through the SVA.   
I dont want to see that you are taking you Evo there and not the Skyline  :smokin: 

Keith


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

keith said:


> Right Chris
> 
> You can now get that Skyline of yours on the list for TOTB
> now it is through the SVA.
> ...


LOL consider yourself officailly told!!!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I aint see it either but by the looks of it in that picture i wouldnt mind...............looks the bolox...good on you mate take care of her :smokin: .

Tony


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

And I think I've seen it over here in Japan 

Lovely mota - and in one of the best colors and some very nice rims too :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

keith said:


> Right Chris
> 
> You can now get that Skyline of yours on the list for TOTB
> now it is through the SVA.
> ...


  

I don't even know if it's going to be quick enough!!!!

I'm kinda committed to take the Evo as well!

Definately taking it to Santa Pod for Jap Performance day though


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

-C- said:


> I don't even know if it's going to be quick enough!!!!
> 
> I'm kinda committed to take the Evo as well!
> 
> Definately taking it to Santa Pod for Jap Performance day though


Hi Chris

Glad that the car has now passed the test,it has been a long time coming.
your skyline is going to be very fast  
i cant wait to hear what you have to say after you have a drive in it on full boost   

Keith


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

> I don't even know if it's going to be quick enough!!!!





> I'm kinda committed to take the Evo as well!


Simple..

Towbar fitted to the old Mits*b*shi, GTR on a trailer and off you go  

Might be an idea to fit a towbar to the GTR too, just incase the evo's rear diff explodes (or whatever they do) LOL


----------

